# Does your Wife or Girlfriend race with you? Ginger wants to know...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

So Ginger wanted me to start this thread....

She wants to know how many of you out in slotcarland have wives or girlfriends that willingly race slot cars with you? 

My answer: Ginger does not race slots with me. Fletcher does...thanks son!

I have seen some pics of some HT daughters enjoying racing slot cars...Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...is this a guy thing or not??...zilla


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I try to keep my wife and girlfriend from meeting each other so I have to chose one to take racing... To answer you my wife and my two sons all race with me.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Heck no!! she wont even try it!! but thank god for my 5 yrs old son Toby! he is addicted to it.. he loves those mario karts!!! so far nothing broken! 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I wish. My wife gets motion sickness trying to drive slot cars. I got her to come to a race once. Once.

All things considered, though, she's pretty tolerant of my obsessi--er, hobby.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

No. The Batcave is off limits to the wife. At least for HO stuff, football and adult brew nights (football games...). Plus add the fact that she has asthma, and I might be painting...... :devil: Anyway MANCAVE = MANCAVE....... Glad she doesn't read this BB.  rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Mrs Kiwidave won't race with me. But see will play for hours on my US1 Trucking set!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No girls allowed!

Geez man you'll get cooties!

Next thing you know you'll be sewing dresses for your cars...and I'll have to kill you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs GS raced with me the first time she seen my layout.

That was the last time. She just didn't see how it was fun with the car coming off all the time!! Roflmao!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*keep them coming guys...*

hahaahahahaahhah you guyz are craking me up....Bill don't hurt me...LOL :beatdeadhorse:

Bob...showing Ginger some replies now...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This is Mrs Zilla aka Ginger. How this thread began was something Bob mentioned in regard to making 'girly cars'. I told him I didn't think many wives/gf's participated. Thank goodness for kids...That will entertain him for hours!  Girl Cave = Girl Cave.... ok that just sounds gross! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

My TM seems proud of what I tried to build. She will show or tell her friends about my hobby, but that's it, which may be a good thing!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> No girls allowed!
> 
> Geez man you'll get cooties!
> 
> Next thing you know you'll be sewing dresses for your cars...and I'll have to kill you.


Dang you Bill, there goes another keyboard and another nose full of Coke Zero... :freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

My wife plays with me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The TM will take a few laps every now & then, and will show off the road course to our guests when we have them.

Sometimes on race night, she'll have those stupid hen parties where the racing wives & other friends / family get together and buy purses, jewelry, candles and 'pampered chef' type stuff from a few of the local sales reps. I usually get called in at the "Honey I need $15 more dollars in sales and I get to take three more free items!" stage of the evening, usually when the race program has begun to wind down.

She's accepted my little HO world, so I guess the occasional hen party is an acceptable part of the deal.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My wife considers it foreplay. She sees tjets as little aphrodesiacs. The vibration of the motors turns her on. 

I am, of course, lying.:freak::freak:



My daughters have recently discovered the fun of putting decals on their cars. They think it is fun to decorate their cars. 

Old Blue


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This is Mrs. Fordcowboy aka Track Manager aka Kelly. I like going to the shows in St. Louis & the Chicago area (never turn down a road trip or a lunch date with your hubby girls!). 
I don't usually run the cars, but I help with the track designs, computer set up, & offer snacks or lunch when the other slot car fanatics ---I mean, hobbyists--- come over. The older kids (22 & 17) will race a little here & there. The youngest (8) likes to race with the big boys and run the monster trucks. 
The "Toy Shed" is a 40x40. Because I INSISTED if we were going to build the thing, we were going to make it big enough to grow into, not just what he needed at the time. Now he's up to the rafters in cars, tracks, etc. looking for more room. 
I'm a bookworm. I love books. I like video games. I guess there's a part in all of us that doesn't grow up. And that's a good thing.


----------



## hbfatty (Dec 7, 2009)

I built my wife a 1/24 pro stock dragger. We haven't run it yet. She thinks HO cars are "too little"


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Barb runs slots and rc cars with me!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My wife and both daughters (16 and 11, and their friends) race on the tracks, both HO and 1/32. My wife even has her own Kyle Bush car that I tuned up for her. Wish I hadn't, can't keep up now When we have guests over, after they have seen the upstairs, Jill immediately takes them down to the slot cave to see the tracks. I think she shows it off more than I do.

-Paul


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife actually go to every single race with me, local or traveling and help marshal only when there was not enough people to marshal. Kind of felt sorry for her going to a place at 8 in the morning and not being able to leave till 9 to 10 at night and just watching grown men play with their little... cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wife cave!!!!!! Roflmao!!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

No women racers at the slot car track.
But pre and post-op male to female transsexuals are ok.

__________________


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*well*

Wife?
No.
But she does marshall sometimes. (Bless her heart...)
Daughter?
Sometimes. Not often. But sometimes.
Son.
Yes yes yes....


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wife... no.
And sadly after seeing all the politics and bickering of competitive racing...
Son... no also.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The TM does turn some laps, but only once in a blue moon. She refuses to drive all but one car. A chrome blue charger.. That's "her car", and only she drives it.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep!! Wife, Gkids and me! Wife even marshalls and sometimes makes a few passes down the drag strip!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi BZ & Ginger
My wife/TM not only loves the little cars, she has raced them with "the guys" and ran very well! She has even won a few races at the local raceway a few years back. She even helped when we got our layouts in the carage with scenery and track layout. 

Larry


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Current TM Carol (TM #2) has helped me time laps, and thinks it's fun to race occasionally. Come to think of it, _I _race only occasionally these days.

But back in 1972, when I married TM #1, everyone was switching to AFX, so Tjets and L&J track were at every garage sale; Aurora was practically paying you to take new Tjets out of the stores. It was a cheap hobby for newlyweds just out of college. Sarah and I had a lengthy Tjet track in the apartment bedroom, and she was a gleefully vicious competitor. She'd let me catch up on the outside or a curve, then fishtail-smack me out of the slot and roar off. I put in separate lane-power supplies after I discovered the reason for my surprise spinouts - she had figured out that cutting her throttle while I was in a curve would give my car a sudden power surge and put me over the high side (I didn't have a clue for weeks). Her favorite car was "the Pink Squirrel," a very smooth, fast, pink-chromed Cigarbox Ferrari Dino on a Tuff-Ones chassis and big silicone slicks. It was very evenly matched with my lime green T-O Charger, but our driving abilities weren't. I could seldom hold a lead on her.










Here's one of our bedroom setups (the track changed all the time). You'll see Tjets and Mini-Lindys scattered around. The detached semicircle of track in the center was the display-parking area and winner's circle. That cow-skull-looking thing is not my underwear - it's the track's dust-removal cloth. Well, maybe it's both. Note the stack of books holding up the elevated curve at bottom. There was probably a banked curve just out of the picture at top left. 









The Pink Squirrel and the Charger today. The Squirrel's a little faded now, but, then, so am I. I still have all the cars we used to race with, but these two have the best memories. I'm very glad I hung on to them. 

-- D


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

gotmark73 said:


> I try to keep my wife and girlfriend from meeting each other so I have to chose one to take racing... To answer you my wife and my two sons all race with me.


And she can make the A MAIN!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

@Dslot: great story. :thumbsup: nice that you still have the cars, too...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dslot that is a great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

great stuff guys...Ginger just popped this thread idea right out of the blue. Will get her to post back here on this thread again soon.

BZ


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

140º in the garage = no racing for the ™.

or me either.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow ...a buck forty!

Doesnt yer track get warped Rich?


----------



## pool207 (May 24, 2009)

Moved into a new house...wife 'claimed' the upstairs...I claimed the basement...haven't seen her since


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

My wife doesn't race with me either. She ran a car on the oval couple of times. Her attention span is worse than the grandkid's at a public speaking event.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

pool207 said:


> Moved into a new house...wife 'claimed' the upstairs...I claimed the basement...haven't seen her since


Hahahahaha. Us too. The sitting room off the master bedroom, that's her craft room. The unfinished basement is the man-cave. 

--rick


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

No way do I let her race. She would just get perfume all over the controller then when my buddys come over they think I'm gay.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey CT, This is Mrs...Zilla (Ginger). Your secret is safe with us. Perfect Cover! Seriously, pretty excited your first post was in this thread! Thanks for joining in!

Everyone keep the posts coming, it has become quite the conversation piece!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My wife won't attempt to run a car, much less actually race.
However, if I'm cleaning or working on the layout she occasionally
will keep me company & offer to help.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Beth and Carol will both race, as long as I get a tjet and they get wizards lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

My Fiancee' calls me her little boy who likes to play with cars. She has yet to race but the other week while at a flea market she did point out a complete US-1 trucking set with extras and handed me extra cash to be able to buy it all. It was a complete set with an extra airport, fire station and 4 trucks for $25.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My daughters Sarah (24) and Trish (28) race, so did their mom when she was alive, the current wife watches but doesn't touch. The little ones are 5 and 7 years old and they have better things to do than hang around dad all day.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

My wife wanted nothing to do with my slots. Now I'm in the market for a new wife.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

oddrods said:


> My wife wanted nothing to do with my slots. Now I'm in the market for a new wife.


Slot cars will get you through times of no wife better than a wife will get you through times of no slot cars (with apolgies to Freewheelin' Franklin)... :freak:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Amen to that, brother!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Wow ...a buck forty!
> 
> Doesnt yer track get warped Rich?


It's a Tomy track, it's already warped.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's a Tomy track, it's already warped.


Then there's a random chance that the heat will allow it to warp into flat, straight sections. Could happen... :freak:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*It's a NO from My Wife*

I've gotten her to run a few laps with the power turned down and sometimes she will hold the power on when I've got a dead spot. (routed track, go figure) Basically she says all of my slot friends are really weird. She says the most normal one is our friend Marty Bauer. So I know we're in the deep doo doo.

Later The just chiming in because we're all invited? Rockinator


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, she races HO cars with the kids and I. Come to think of it shes kinda a leadfoot in the 1:1. Glad she dont have that turbo supra anymore. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I've been divorced for 13 years now. I'll wait another 13 to find a nice girl to race with...and other things.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Beth and Carol both race.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

After what my wife did to her car it shows why she cant drive a slot car either, but my three daughters 4,5, and 9 like to race on the track.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i only got my ex to race with with my kid and other kids.ONCE.she was supportive,but disinterested for the most part i suppose.but mind you she did enough other incredibly generous things that i can forgive her if she didn't do the slot thang


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

my wife ccant figure out why i do this, my 5 yr old daughter likes to race sometimes, but for the most part im by myself with the racing


----------



## HyperSlotCars (Aug 26, 2010)

The wife participates about once a month. We do HO, Flexi and Drag so we keep busy, but she in no way loves it. If my daughter did not like it so much she probably would say pass, but she is very supportive of us.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My wife says she is in to vibrators but I never see her at the track?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

The honesty in this thread is killing me. lol

My wife tried racing once, by force. Knowing she would never do it again, the kids and I made it a 100 lap race. She doesn't "get it", and never talks trash about my childish interest unless she's mad. She did make it clear that none of those weirdos with the same interests are going to enter our house as long as the kids are living here. So I'm left to "play with myself", or an occasional drunk friend with no genuine interests in slots.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

My wife will. She's strickly an HO girl. Actually she was very involved when we was selling AFX. Her screen name on Ebay was jewelslots. (take away the e's and you have JWL) Currently I have taken over the Ebay duties. We currently have a new body in the production stages and she insisted that we offer a pink and a purple colored car. 

Jeff


----------

